# Foundation Matches



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's face it, so many of us want to try out different foundations but end up stuck when it comes to matching foundation colors from brand to brand. We are a bunch of makeup enthusiasts so why not help each other?! Post your foundation and matching foundation(s) in this thread. Once we get a bit of information I can organize it better for you all to utilize.

A few tips to help make this the most helpful:


Please be specific with the name because some foundations have multiple kinds (i.e. regular and mousse).
If possible swatch the colors next to each other and post a photo. This will give clarity on the difference between the two.
If it is not an exact match, please state that.
We are only looking for color matches, not texture or scent.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been using Revlon ColorStay whipped in 220 Nude or Buff (forgot the #), MUFE Mat Velvet+ 120 Ivory, and Estee Lauder Double Wear 1N2 Ecru. I just picked up theBalm's Time Balm foundation in Light/Medium, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'm light with yellow/golden undertones.







No Flash, Flash. L-R, Revlon Nude, MUFE, EL, theBalm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are some I know of:


Revlon Colorstay Liquid (in the Oily/Combination formula NOT the regular/dry skin one) 400 Caramel
Revlon Colorstay Airbrush Mousse 400 Caramel
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H in 460 Suede W 
Maybelline Fit Me in 350 Caramel

Almay Smart Shade Mousse in 400 Medium/Deep



*FYI -- The color Caramel in the Revlon Colorstay Whipped and the Liquid Dry/Normal skin formula is much lighter and more greyish and less yellow NOT the same at all, even though the name is.*

Those are the 4 I have that I feel I can wear any of, although I like some better than others in terms of formula, but the color for them all is great.

Swatches, on my arm L-R in the same order I posted.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for these. We can use more in here. Come help a fellow MuTer out and swatch your matching foundations.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been using Revlon ColorStay whipped in 220 Nude or Buff (forgot the #), MUFE Mat Velvet+ 120 Ivory, and Estee Lauder Double Wear 1N2 Ecru. I just picked up theBalm's Time Balm foundation in Light/Medium, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'm light with yellow/golden undertones.
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe it's my monitor but on your arm those colors look to have too much of a red undertone for your coloring.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

Kinda off subject so I apologize but I wanted to buy some revlon color stay foundation because I hear wonderful stuff about it and its inexpensive which is a bonus but there were too many choices which overwhelmed me. So there was a wheel that was supposed to make it easier to choose a shade but i had to know if I had warm or cool undertones and I have absolutely no clue. How do I figure that out? I have blonde hair and hazel eyes and usually a light to medium color in foundation. So guys how do I figure this out?


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kinda off subject so I apologize but I wanted to buy some revlon color stay foundation because I hear wonderful stuff about it and its inexpensive which is a bonus but there were too many choices which overwhelmed me. So there was a wheel that was supposed to make it easier to choose a shade but i had to know if I had warm or cool undertones and I have absolutely no clue. How do I figure that out? I have blonde hair and hazel eyes and usually a light to medium color in foundation. So guys how do I figure this out?


If you look at your veins on the inside of your wrist and they're bluish colored that means you're cool toned, if they are greenish you are warm toned. That's what I've always been told.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 7, 2013)

> Maybe it's my monitor but on your arm those colors look to have too much of a red undertone for your coloring.


 Think so? I'm not that familiar with that term. I'm used to hearing about cool, warm, nuetral.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you look at your veins on the inside of your wrist and they're bluish colored that means you're cool toned, if they are greenish you are warm toned. That's what I've always been told.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!!!!  I just looked at my veins and they look bluish green to me.. lol.  Weird.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 7, 2013)

I was actually planning to review some of my best and worst foundations, TMs and BB. They were pre-labeled for the blog. I'm not the best with swatching, but here they all are. Also, my arm is a little ligher than my face, so that's why some appear so dark.

First are high end foundations and TM.





(L to R- Tarte Amazonian clay foundation in tan, Tarte maracuja miracle foundation in tan, Benefit hello flawless in warm me up, toasted beige, Stila perfect in correct in medium, Stila perfect and correct in dark, Jouer MMT in Hazel, Jouer LMT in bronze not bronzed.) I mix the two perfect and corrects to get my perfect shade since one is too light and the other is too dark)

Drugstore/ Rimmel





(L to R- Rimmel match perfection in 250 classic beige, Rimmel match perfection in 330 sand, Rimmel clean finish in 420 warm sand, Rimmel BB creams in medium and Medium/dark) - I use M/D, not M for my skintone but I included it in the drugstore section





I though I would include these just in case anyone was curious. I was sent some LMT samples when trying to find a color match. (L to R-  golden, glow, *bronze not bronzed)

And I got a few sample tubes of different colors of the Benefit hello flawless oxygen wow after picking up a full size tube of toasted beige to play around with the color. (L to R- I'm all the rage beige, warm me up toasted beige, I'm so glamber, amber) these are the shades lighter and darker than the one I currently use. Beige and toasted beige can almost be used interchangeably (like winter vs summer)  if you are a tad bit lighter than me.   and amber sticks out like a sore thumb, even though its the next shade up.


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's mine:

Left to right: Revlon Colorstay (Combination/Oily Skin formula) in Sand Beige, Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup in shade 2.0 and Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup in shade 3.5. 

The Urban Decay in the 2.0 shade is the best match for me.  

I also use, but couldn't get a good swatch of, Cover Girl Simply Powder Foundation in Classic Ivory on days I don't have the time and/or energy to deal with applying liquid foundation.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kinda off subject so I apologize but I wanted to buy some revlon color stay foundation because I hear wonderful stuff about it and its inexpensive which is a bonus but there were too many choices which overwhelmed me. So there was a wheel that was supposed to make it easier to choose a shade but i had to know if I had warm or cool undertones and I have absolutely no clue. How do I figure that out? I have blonde hair and hazel eyes and usually a light to medium color in foundation. So guys how do I figure this out?


Check out this MuT article. Courtney has a color grid to help you see what you are: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/rock-your-skin-warm-vs-cool-undertones


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Check out this MuT article. Courtney has a color grid to help you see what you are: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/rock-your-skin-warm-vs-cool-undertones


 Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

Just figured out my undertones are warm.. that was a huge help


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL - okay, so, please don't judge....looking at all these foundations, I now see how I spent so much on makeup! (the bottom-right corner are all concealers.....)

PS, if you need better color adjustment, this was swatched on a #92 brightness white sheet of copier paper.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe it's my monitor but on your arm those colors look to have too much of a red undertone for your coloring.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 7, 2013)

> Professional MUAs tend not don't go by warm, cool or neutral because it's not completely accurate. Products that are cool and warm - even "neutral" tend to be red or orange for me so I now go by yellow or red. Make Up For Ever and Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics are yellow or red based though MUFE still uses names like Sand or Beige to label their foundations while OCC goes by Y0 - Y5 or R1 - R5. Wish drugstore lines would list their products as yellow or red base instead of warm or cool or neutral instead. This is why I tend to shy away from drugstore foundations now because I have yet to find one that matches my undertones.


 You so smart Zadi! Lol, while they look dark, my arms are a bit lighter (especially the underside where I swatched) than my face. Of all those, the MUFE seems like my fave match. I'll have to remember the red/yellow distinction. Thanks Zadi!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

Going to IMATS you learn lots of things. LOL Only too happy to share what I learn on since that's what we should all do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

I just re-read your original post... "MUFE Mat Velvet+ 120 Ivory".... Note the differences in undertones despite both being "Ivory" from Make Up For Ever.

Mat Velvet + 20 - Ivory - for light skin with *beige* undertones

HD 115 Ivory - for light skin with *pink* undertones

I currently wear from MUFE Mat Velvet + in 35 - Vanilla - for medium skin with yellow/ beige undertones but it's too dark and still a bit too red for me unless I mix it with Y1 from OCC or a Skin79 BB cream.  It's also still a bit red for me since it's intended for beige undertones. Unfortunately that's the lightest yellow they have in the Mat Velvet + so I'm going to have to switch to 117 Marble - for light skin with yellow undertones from the HD line.

Beige is considered a brown and sometimes a yellow but in reality beige has some red to it because it's a brown. The darker the brown the more red and this is why any foundation that's beige looks too red on me and MUFE 35 on me is just too red and too dark.



​ MUFE 35 Vanilla (left), OCC Y1 (right)​  ​ 

​ Mixed together.​  ​ 

​ Blended out more.​  ​ Images above were full sun. Image below indoors. No flash on any photos. iPhone used.​  ​ 

​  ​ I'm not sure if you can see in the last pic but it's a bit on the red side still due to the MUFE and on the dark side for my skin.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 9, 2013)

> I just re-read your original post... "MUFE Mat Velvet+ 120 Ivory".... Note the differences in undertones despite both being "Ivory" from Make Up For Ever. Mat Velvet + 20 - Ivory - for light skin with *beige* undertones HD 115 Ivory - for light skin with *pink* undertones I currently wear from MUFE Mat Velvet + in 35 - Vanilla - for medium skin with yellow/ beige undertones but it's too dark and still a bit too red for me unless I mix it with Y1 from OCC or a Skin79 BB cream.Â  It's also still a bit red for me since it's intended for beige undertones. Unfortunately that's the lightest yellow they have in the Mat Velvet + so I'm going to have to switch to 117 Marble - for light skin with yellow undertones from the HD line. Beige is considered a brown and sometimes a yellow but in reality beige has some red to it because it's a brown. The darker the brown the more red and this is why any foundation that's beige looks too red on me and MUFE 35 on me is just too red and too dark.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 Zadi, can you please come with me to pick out foundation? Pretty please?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, can you please come with me to pick out foundation? Pretty please?


 me too me too???

i have such a hard time with this! hopefully someone comes on here with my similar shade! (sephora has matched me as 120 or 127 in MUFE HD and bisque or almond in laura mercier TM) I'll post pics soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

I can try but going off images posted online is hard because of monitor differences as well as light conditions of when the image is taken.

I don't recall where I posted it but once I talked about how I believe there are three not two undertones - red and yellow are the most commonly accepted while I think there is a third - blue - which I place those of "Snow White" complexions in. The reason I think there is a blue undertone is because many women who fall in the "Snow White" category are so fair that even the lightest yellow and the lightest red are too yellow or too red. Then I was thinking more about it yesterday after I posted those pics and realized something - there has to be a blue undertone because red and yellow are part of the primaries as is blue so why isn't there a blue undertone if there are yellow and red? I could be completely wrong but if a person is so fair that yellow and red are too yellow and too red then what's left?

Anyways, back to those asking. I can try to help you match but again just note that what I said before monitor differences and light conditions of when the photo was taken will be part of what I post in reply but at the very least I can give you a direction to go in and you can work from there.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have such a hard time with this! hopefully someone comes on here with my similar shade! (sephora has matched me as 120 or 127 in MUFE HD and bisque or almond in laura mercier TM) I'll post pics soon!


 I can tell you that 120 and 127 in MUFE HD are based on how it's labeled on Sephora's site.

120 Soft Sand - for medium light skin with yellow undertones

127 Dark Sand - for medium skin with yellow undertones


Looking at your profile pic, which is shadowed and I'm guessing taken with a cellphone in indoor lighting, it's highly possible you do have yellow undertones. How is it currently working out for you? Too dark? Too light? Too orange?

127 is on the orange side while 120 is lighter. I need to see those colors in person so I might have to hit Sephora up tomorrow.

They put you in Almond in the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer? Really? After matching you to MUFE HD 120 and 127? That's just... wrong.

Almond - rich brown/ for medium skin tones

Bisque - for light neutral complexions with balance of yellow and pink undertones





​ Almond left, Bisque right​ Images from Sephora​  ​ You can see in their images that both have red in it with Almond having more red than Bisque.

If you have redness in your face but not in your neck or chest then that needs to be balanced out. Almost everyone tends to try to match people on their jawlines but in reality you have to go further down the neck because the dÃ©colletage shows more of your true color than your face which may have issues with acne or you may have discoloration from the sun or other skin issues. This is why in pictures you may see such a radical difference between the face and the dÃ©colletage so you may look either too dark, too light or too yellow or too red/orange.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking back on the little sample containers of MUFE I've taken over the years (and over the seasons) I've been matched at 120, 127, 125 (!), and 140.

As for LM - Bisque looks perfect and works perfectly on me. I was color matched to Almond in the same season I've been matched to Bisque -- I had my makeup done at a LM boutique and they said that in the pressed/compact form of their tinted moisturizer I'm an Almond. I did think it looked too red but I ended up going to Sephora for a lookyloo at the compacts and the woman did match me to Almond as well. I don't have redness in my face or my chest and I was surprised that both parties recommended Almond over Bisque for the compact since Bisque in liquid form looks great! The other day I was picking up a Flawless Face kit and one of the Cast Members offered to match me off of Sand or Nude (I knew it wouldn't work and I just wanted the kit for the brushes, primer, etc). She then said nude is PERFECT (false!). 

I am definitely a medium beige in bare escentuals if that is another point of reference I can say!

I will be going to Sephora tomorrow. I'll get rematched. I'll also hit up Mac and figure out what shade I am in there too. I think I'm a NC30 and my color is a lot like the the lady in the first picture if you googleimage mac nc30. OK I'll do some soul/shade searching tomorrow and I will report back with swatches and findings!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can tell you that 120 and 127 in MUFE HD are based on how it's labeled on Sephora's site.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

120, 127, 125 and 140?! Just so people understand these are in reference to MUFE HD foundation not Mat Velvet + foundation.

120 Soft Sand - for medium light skin with yellow undertones

125 Sand - for light skin with beige undertones

127 Dark Sand - for medium skin with yellow undertones

140 Soft Beige - for medium skin with dark yellow undertones

The Bare Minerals foundation is listed as for medium skin with neutral undertones.

If that BM foundation is the perfect color for you then you'll want to stick with foundations that are for medium skin with beige undertones. In the MUFE HD line get a sample of 128 Almond since that is for medium skin with beige undertones. In the MUFE Mat Velvet + you can try 30 Porcelain (medium skin with beige undertones) or 35 Vanilla (medium skin with yellow/ beige undertones).

Also keep in mind that even in the same cosmetic line that two foundations may not be the same from one type to the other. For example, MUFE Mat Velvet + 50 Sand is listed for medium skin with pink undertones while MUFE HD 125 Sand is for light skin with beige undertones. Same name - both are MUFE Sand - but both are different as one is for medium skin with pink undertones and the other for light skin with beige undertones (yellow-red). Since in stores they don't list more information about the product if you have your smartphone to look things up then you may need to do so. OR do the research first and compile a list of colors that are for medium skin with beige undertones then do the swatch comparison. If possible match the foundation to your lower neck or dÃ©colletage area not your jawline or wrist. For me, my wrist/inner arm is darker than my dÃ©colletage area and my face is more red due to the rosacea.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

Rematched today. I am 127 in HD and 35 in matte velvet phew!


----------



## imelysa (Apr 12, 2013)

great thread!! I wanna see more.

i have light/medium skintone with yellow undertones and redness on my cheeks

mac nc25 studio fix foundation powder

laura mercier bamboo beige ( which is a hint too dark but with a good brush and blending it looks perfect)

estee lauder double wear in Desert Beige (which is a tad too light but same with blending)

vichy dermablend nude 25 ( a bit too dark, i probably have to buy the 15 to mix it with)

those i can think off the top of my head, ill check more when i get home, i'd love to hear more foundation colors from girls with my skintone

some im dying to try are

dior forever

nars sheer glow

chanel

im a foundation whore! lol


----------



## fairygodmother (Oct 14, 2013)

The best color on my skin is LM sand beige oil free foundation and wanted to try Covergirl outlast stay fabulous for my everyday foundation and Stila 10 in 1 for special occasions. The beige buff was too white an I looked like a ghost. The Stila honey seems to be too light as well. I have a yellow undertone and oily skin. Can you help me find an equivalent?


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kinda off subject so I apologize but I wanted to buy some revlon color stay foundation because I hear wonderful stuff about it and its inexpensive which is a bonus but there were too many choices which overwhelmed me. So there was a wheel that was supposed to make it easier to choose a shade but i had to know if I had warm or cool undertones and I have absolutely no clue. How do I figure that out? I have blonde hair and hazel eyes and usually a light to medium color in foundation. So guys how do I figure this out?
I've found the best way to determine your skin tone is swatching several foundations down your cheek. The one that disappears is your match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dani211 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello all! I'm new to this forum and to makeup in general. I'm getting married in May and there are a few foundations I'd love to try out before then but unfortunately I have to buy most of them online so I was hoping someone might be able to help me out. The two foundations I currently have that match me are Rimmel Lasting Finish in 200 and Revlon Color Stay Combo/Oily in Sand Beige. I'd really like to try Benefit Hello Flawless powder and EstÃ©e Lauder Double Wear, but I am so lost. Any help would be much appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dani211 (Oct 20, 2013)

Correction: I actually have the Rimmel Lasting Finish in 100. I'm so sorry.


----------

